# AWESOME Diaper bag!!



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I just got a new diaper bag from LLbean...LINKY

ANYWAY- It is sporty- I LOVE it AND it fits a LOT! It's not HUGE, but it's not as small as my little tripper...so I can fit more in it. The LT I can get a couple of bumware AIO's, the wipes case, my wallet and cell phone, hand santizer, and a cup...

In this I have:
2 FB
2 Bumware AIO's
on the inside pocket and there is room for an outfit.

Outside pocket- front wallet
cell phone on the side
back pocket changing pad and wipes

Cup in mesh holder- as well as sanitizer
There is more ROOM! I LOVE it and I am SO excited to get to take it somewhere.







I need a smaller wallet...

If you are in the market for a new diaper bag, I highly recommend this one! It's a great size!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

LOL ...k ...I'm gonna bite. It looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Jessi- you won't regret it! And usually I don't like the changing pads that come w/ the bags, but this one isn't gigantic, it's a good size and doesn't weigh the bag down at all. You can wear it messenger style or tote style...and LL Bean has an awesome return policy if you DON'T like it. The blue is really pretty too I am just in







!


----------



## tarbethany (Jan 26, 2005)

that is a great looking diaper bag!! I totally love it!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Oooo...I have some gift certificates heading my way from the suitcase I returned.

It's not too plastic-y is it? Lately all the diaper bags I see in stores are way too plastic/vinyl for me.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

its not plasticy


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

ooooh, i like that one!!! i'm always forgetting about LL Bean for this kinda stuff!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I love mine as well. Here's my pictoral: http://photobucket.com/albums/v411/n.../diaper%20bag/

I have in the mega stuffed photo, 3 Bumwares, 2 Lullabies, and an FCB aio, along with 2 shirts, and a pr of pants. I highly recommend it!!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been eyeballing it ever since I saw Holli's comparison - How do you think it'd work for two in cloth?

When we travel far enough to need a diaper bag .. i usually just grab 2 or 3 fb's for dd, and maybe a clean tshirt. I have NO idea how our sprog will be with dipes though - at least not til she's born. :LOL but our stash is mostly prefolds, pockets, and wool for her so far. And I know she'd need an extra outfit or two ..


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been looking for a good nappy bag. Looks great!
Thank you for the link.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Another question: is it better than the ones from Lands' End?


----------



## firstlovesnbaby (Dec 13, 2003)

VERY nice!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Oh wow, I really love that blue. I have paypal, too. :LOL
I have an Eddie Bauer backpack now and its really huge and unwieldy. Hmmm....


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Oh... can I ask... what wet bag do you use with it and where do you store it in the bag?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
Oh... can I ask... what wet bag do you use with it and where do you store it in the bag?

Good question...I want to know, too!!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh dear I think I really want one of those instead of my coveted Fleurville Alpha 7! Hmm... blue or black? :LOL


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

That is such a nice bag! I would love to see how it looks worn messenger style. Anyone have a picture??


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks for the review. I liked this bag in the catalog but i don't like ordering stuff i can't see in person. Maybe I'll go for it. Its definitely one of the better looking diaper bags out there!


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

I couldn't help it, I ordered one!
I have A7 that I love and a timbuk2 but my tb2 has no drink holder. This is smaller than an A7, right?
I wanted somthing a little smaller than that.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

messed up my post... but quoted it later...


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pigpen*
That is such a nice bag! I would love to see how it looks worn messenger style. Anyone have a picture??











I'd love so see some pics of mamas wearing it! I want to get a bag that has a long shoulder strap so I could wear it like a purse or messenger style.

Please mamas, post a pic of it on you!!!


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd like to know how it would work for two in cloth too. Can any one compare it with the kecci shanghai bag? I've been eyeing that one too. I have a little ON messenger bag and need something a bit bigger for 2 cloth diapered tushes.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Hmmmm.... they are coming out with new models that I like a LOT more!









Holli

Go co-op though. You know about the Skip-hop co-ops, I'm assuming? Makes them quite affordable. My IRL friend is in the know with them. If you want, I'll ask her to keep you up to date if they do another Skip-hop Co-op.







But... you probably already konw about them!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Yep, I like it too! I got mine a few weeks ago and posted this comparison:

http://www.holliam.org/Diapers/DBags/index.html

Holli









Ok, Holli, if you EVER think of selling the Skip Hop, please let me know.

I was just telling my IRL friend about this... one of her co-op friends is selling their black one... I just snagged it for $30





















Not bad for someone who was perfectly happy with her regular diaper bag!!!!


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todzwife*
I just got a new diaper bag from LLbean...LINKY

todzwife should be getting a commission...I'm about to order one too :LOL


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Oh, another question!!! Todzwife... where are you? : )

What is the contrasting color on the inside of the blue bag?


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
Oh, another question!!! Todzwife... where are you? : )

What is the contrasting color on the inside of the blue bag?


Yes, it's a different (slightly darker) shade of blue. I love it.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebugsmom*
I'd like to know how it would work for two in cloth too. Can any one compare it with the kecci shanghai bag? I've been eyeing that one too. I have a little ON messenger bag and need something a bit bigger for 2 cloth diapered tushes.

I'd like to see a comparsion of this bag to the Kecci Shanghai too! Anyone?









AmiBeth


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I have it too and I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Carries all the essentials for 2 kiddos and isnt bulky. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Reviving this year old thread...I just ordered the L.L.Bean diaper bag! I'll let people know what I think when it arrives!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

it looks great


----------



## Jennifer-Juniper (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for reviving this thread!

I have the Lands' End Do-It-All and the Little Tripper and I was wondering, how does the LL Bean Bag compare to those in size? I've been looking for something that falls in between the two, because often while the Little Tripper is too small, I feel the Do-It-All is too big. Also, I don't feel that the Little Tripper lies nicely when I try to wear it messenger bag style on my back. This one looks like it would lend itself to wearing like that a little better.

So, does anyone know how these three bags compare in size?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Check out post #27 in this thread for a comparison to some Land's End bags. Also that person says earlier in this thread that it holds more than the Little Tripper.

Here's some other threads with pics that will hopefully be of some help:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...10&postcount=5
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...6&postcount=22

ETA: I found some size comparison pics with other bags here


----------



## Jennifer-Juniper (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, but I had already checked out the link in post #27; she compares the Lands' End Tailored Tote (not even available anymore







) and the Lands' End backpack. Actually, I have to admit I already know the LL Bean bag will hold more than the Little Tripper --anything would hold more than the Little Tripper







-- but what I was really wondering is if it's not as huge as the Do-It-All (and if it's more "wearable").

Also, thanks for the Baby Bargains link. I love the book, but I'm always forgetting about that site.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, I found this comment comparing the Do-It-All and the L.L.Bean.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the same one! it's definitely CD friendly. I alternate it with a regular canvas tote bag from JCrew...love them both! I'll probably only use the LLBean one once our dd is born...I'll be able to fit dipes for 2 in it!


----------



## Jennifer-Juniper (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Okay, I found this comment comparing the Do-It-All and the L.L.Bean.

Thanks! This was just the sort of comparison I was looking for!


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

wow! looks like a nice diaper bag. i had to order one. can't wait to get it!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

This is still my favorite bag, I'm tempted to get another color


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I ordered mine on the weekend and it shipped yesterday. Now I have to wait at least another week until I get it!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

My LL Bean diaper bag arrived today! I like it so far, although I won't be using it for another 4.5 months. The other bag I was most interested in was the Fleurville sling tote. Size wise, this bag is kind of similar but maybe a tad shorter. The inside looks like about the same amount of room. The 2 bonuses for this bag are that is has a large mesh pocket to hold my 1L SIGG bottle (sling tote doesn't have side pockets) AND it ends up being CAD$150 cheaper! Seriously, I can't believe I ever considered a Fleurville for that price.

I like the material the bag is made out of, it looks fairly trim not stuffed with anything but has lots of expandibility, top side pocket will hold my cell phone nicely, the key fob is on a nice elastic string. Seriously, for the price I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

got mine today! it looks great and i can't wait to come back and review it after i have put it to work!


----------



## Marni (Sep 11, 2003)

okay -- dying to know: what is a "skip hop co-op"? (other than a rhyme)


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

OK, this is hilarious Shandelle, you started this thread over a year ago!

I realized today I need a small diaper bag. I have the big lands end backpack I keep in the car, but today, I dropped the car off for service, then walked to get lunch. In this case, I needed a smaller bag that I could actually carry around and not look like a moron toting around a gimongous diaper bag around.
Is this one small enough it looks like a purse?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
Is this one small enough it looks like a purse?

I'd say a large purse. Check out earlier in this thread as I posted links to pics of it comparing it to other bags.


----------



## Marni (Sep 11, 2003)

...still wondering ... WHAT is a skip-hop coop?


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Ha ha this is so funny that a year old thread is back and today I ordered a diaper bag from www.diaperdude.com and I love it already...but it did cost more.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marni*
...still wondering ... WHAT is a skip-hop coop?

Skip Hop makes diaper bags (but not the bag we're talking about on this thread which is an L.L.Bean bag). A co-op is a large group of people that get together and order from a company, getting a special price due to the large order.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

This bag looks awesome!! Is the strap adjustable? I want to be able to wear it across my chest when I'm babywearing or while we're out for 3 hours at Disneyland or the zoo.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fluffy Peanut*
This bag looks awesome!! Is the strap adjustable? I want to be able to wear it across my chest when I'm babywearing or while we're out for 3 hours at Disneyland or the zoo.

Yes, the shoulder strap is adjustable and the bag can be worn across the shoulder.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Yes, the shoulder strap is adjustable and the bag can be worn across the shoulder.

Perfect!! I just ordered another messenger style diaper bag a couple of days ago, but if it doesn't work for me, I think I'll order one of these! It looks like the perfect size! I have a LE Day Tripper and it's just a tad too small, so this looks like it would be perfect!! Does the blue tend to get dirty easily?


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I bought the small touring bag, for only $22. I LOVE it!!! Plenty of room for 2 dipes, wipes, and a chnage of clothes for the baby plus my wallet etc. It passed the day trip test when we took a train ride last weekend.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fluffy Peanut*
Does the blue tend to get dirty easily?

I'm not sure yet, it's still waiting for the baby to come and be put into use!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
I'm not sure yet, it's still waiting for the baby to come and be put into use!

Oh, okay! I see that you're due in two months! How exciting!!


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, now I wanna have that bag as well!! It would be just perfect for our needs







: DS is due in September and I will need a larger bag than the one I am carrying now to fit in the CDs, my odds-and-ends, snacks+drink for DD and me, some books and toys for her.... 95% of our trips are made by foot (baby in his pram, DD walking or standing on a so called 'stroller-board' that is attached to the pram) and by public transport so I really need to carry a lot!

The thing is that I am in Germany and LL.Bean does not ship there!







Would any MDC buy that bag for me and hip ot to GErmany? I would pay before of course, by paypal or money order, whatever you prefer....
Please pm me if you can help me so we can talk about the details!

Thanks a lot,
Valerie


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wurzelkind*
The thing is that I am in Germany and LL.Bean does not ship there!









Are you certain they don't ship to Germany? I tired adding something to my cart and doing a "checkout" and if I chose "Other international" for billing/shipping address there were a ton of countries in the list including Germany.

Also, on the international shipping FAQ, they also offer the FAQ in German http://www.llbean.com/customerServic...x.html?feat=ln


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Does the black one still have lime green interior? I really like the blue one, but I'm worried about it getting dirty, so I'm thinking the black one would be nice if it has a different color interior besides lime (I don't really like the combination of black and lime).


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
I bought the small touring bag, for only $22. I LOVE it!!! Plenty of room for 2 dipes, wipes, and a chnage of clothes for the baby plus my wallet etc. It passed the day trip test when we took a train ride last weekend.

Awesome, I'm glad it's working for you!







What color did you get? And what color is the interior? Do you happen to know what color interior the other bags have? On the website, I see a dark khaki, navy blue and black touring bag, but it doesn't say what color they are inside.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Are you certain they don't ship to Germany? I tired adding something to my cart and doing a "checkout" and if I chose "Other international" for billing/shipping address there were a ton of countries in the list including Germany.

Also, on the international shipping FAQ, they also offer the FAQ in German http://www.llbean.com/customerServic...x.html?feat=ln

No, I didn't see that, thanks a lot. I just thought from my experiences w/US online retailers that LL.Bean wouldn't ship to Germany just like lots of others won't do it.
But now there'S another problem - neither me nor DH own a credit card....







It's just not necessary here in Germany/Europe and we do not want to have something that you can pile debts on









Would YOU be willing to help me?!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wurzelkind*
But now there'S another problem - neither me nor DH own a credit card....







It's just not necessary here in Germany/Europe and we do not want to have something that you can pile debts on









Would YOU be willing to help me?!

Do you own a debit/checking card? I used my VISA debit/checking card to order. I don't know if you have those in Germany. If you don't, I'm willing to help out.







Do you have Paypal? I can order it for you and then you can send me the money through Paypal.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

So, I went ahead and ordered a powder blue one!







The website says that you can just wipe it down to clean it, so it sounds like it will be easy to clean if it gets dirty.







Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Fluufy Peanut, did you get your bag? Have you used it yet? I originally ordered a Powder Blue one, then later they came out with a green one called "tarragon" which I loved (although it is the "travel touring bag" which is the same as the diaper bag but no change pad). So, I returned my Powder Blue one, which was unused, and got the Tarragon and LOVE the colour!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Fluufy Peanut, did you get your bag? Have you used it yet? I originally ordered a Powder Blue one, then later they came out with a green one called "tarragon" which I loved (although it is the "travel touring bag" which is the same as the diaper bag but no change pad). So, I returned my Powder Blue one, which was unused, and got the Tarragon and LOVE the colour!

Yeah, I got mine and loved it for a while, but then decided to get something else because it was just a *little* too bulky for me (I have a four year old and a two year old, so I don't need to carry that much these days). I'm now using a canvas messenger bag from Old Navy and I LOVE it!! How are you liking your bag? I have seen the tarragon one on the website and think it's a great color! I really like the powder blue too, so much in fact that I wish Old Navy had a powder blue messenger bag.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fluffy Peanut*
How are you liking your bag? I have seen the tarragon one on the website and think it's a great color! I really like the powder blue too, so much in fact that I wish Old Navy had a powder blue messenger bag.

I haven't used mine yet!







Baby is due in a couple weeks so will be able to try it out then.


----------



## northern_sunshine (Mar 15, 2006)

What is the name of this bag? Is it still on the LL Bean site? The link in the original post doesn't work anymore


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northern_sunshine*
What is the name of this bag? Is it still on the LL Bean site? The link in the original post doesn't work anymore









It was called "diaper bag" but they have discontinued for it the "season" (not sure how a diaper bag is seasonal!). The EXACT same bag is the "large travel touring bag". The difference is the large travel touring does not come with a change pad BUT it is $7 cheaper. I had the diaper bag in powder blue, but when they came out with the large travel touring in Tarragon, I exchanged mine (had not used my diaper bag yet) because I liked the green so much more. The change pad that comes with the bag isn't anything fancy so I am sure you can find a better change pad to use with the bag.

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...Search&feat=sr


----------

